# Speaker advice, EV vs Yorkville.



## Stong (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm looking at a potential purchase of some used speakers primarily for a band to use as a jam PA. Secondarily, they would be used for small gigs (lighter bands, ambient music) in small venues with no more than 200 people.

The used speakers in question are a pair of Yorkville YS-115's (it's the 200 watt cabinet in their performance series) or a pair of EV S152's. Both sets have only ever taken light use, probably about 3 or 4 years worth of being used once a month for light re-enforcement of a small band. I know they were treated quite well. In appearance, they are in great condition and both sound perfectly fine, I have been testing them for a few weeks. Both are 200 watt / 8 ohm cabs.

I'm wondering if people have a preference between these two speakers or have any thoughts on either of them that I should consider.

I am also interested in thoughts on what the value of either of these pairs of cabs might be. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_dude (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never heard the s152's, but I'd take most EV's over Yorkville's any day.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 4, 2006)

Well you have been road testing them for two weeks - what is your preference?

If there is nothing separating the performance of the two in your mind, take them to a speaker repair shop and have them run up the speakers for you to ensure there are no mechanical fatigue that will cause problems down the track. Soft spiders come to mind.

They may even offer an opinion based upon what they have seen through the door for repairs over the years.

What about size and weight? Would one be easier to lug around than the other (given the same or similar performance).


----------



## Stong (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. They yorkvilles are definately smaller and lighter, they EV's feel much more rugged. I'm going to spend some serious time in front of them.


----------

